# Official Bimmerfest Garmin Nuvi Navigation Loaner Program?



## chrisinvermont (May 13, 2006)

animefans said:


> I just got a Nuvi 350, and after some reading on the web, it seems like maps needs to be unlocked
> Is SD card bypass this step?


Yes the SD card just plugs into the SD slot and you will have both the built-in North American maps and the European maps. Nothing to register or unlock!


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

How well does version 8.02 work? I am a little worried


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

FYI - ibuydigital.com sent me a 15% off of any orders over $200 - offer is good for 5 days.

The promo code is IBUY15OFF.

This makes the Garmin Nuvi 360 $461.55 + shipping. I have no idea if this is a really good deal or not but I'm thinking about it. I've used them for digital cameras and they are fine to deal with. I'm not affiliated in any way, just passing it on.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

johnc_22 said:


> FYI - ibuydigital.com sent me a 15% off of any orders over $200 - offer is good for 5 days.
> 
> The promo code is IBUY15OFF.
> 
> This makes the Garmin Nuvi 360 $461.55 + shipping. I have no idea if this is a really good deal or not but I'm thinking about it. I've used them for digital cameras and they are fine to deal with. I'm not affiliated in any way, just passing it on.


Disregard . . . I'm an idiot. :slap: $15 off, not 15% off . . .


----------



## Hokie 335i (Jan 10, 2007)

I am leaving to pick up my 335i on March 8th and returning to the US on March 14th. I would like to "borrow" an SD card for a Garmin Nuvi if anyone is willing to work with me. I would probably want to get it a few days early just to make sure we had it in time. I would then send it back on the 15th of March. Please PM me with the going rate if you are willing to help me out!

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

In case you folks don't know, Garmin is supposed to release its new Nuvi 370 this month, pre-loaded North America AND European maps. MSRP $899.


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Walmart.com has the NUVI 350 for $468. Take that price to circuity city who was asking $600 for it when I got it and they will Match and GIVE you 10% of the difference taking mine below $450!!


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I am still here in the US, trying to plug in my european addresses and having some problems. As long as I have the card shouldnt I be able to plug in the addresses?


----------



## jxr209 (Dec 8, 2005)

Is anyone still renting the SD card for the Nuvi350? My trip is from april 5-13th. 
Thanks


----------



## bailey544 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a European SD card available for the Nuvi. PM with your dates if interested and I'll let you know if it is available. The Nuvi is a great way to go for the non-iDrive cars and it can be used handheld for ped use in larger cities.


----------



## dk (Apr 6, 2006)

I am trying to locate an SD card for my trip, 4/16-4/26..... of course I would like to receive the card a few days in advance just in case...... Does anyone have one available during this time frame????? If someone is looking to sell their card I would also entertain that idea as well...

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrrrkva1 (Dec 28, 2006)

I just wanted to post my POSITIVE experience with JTMILILAN808. He went out of his way to make everything work well. His card worked VERY well in my Nuvi 350


----------



## dk (Apr 6, 2006)

*Cost*

What seems to be the going rate for borrowing these cards? I can't seem to locate one to borrow myself so I'm thinking about purchasing one and adding it to the pool when I'm done.

Thanks,


----------



## AlexGn (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm going on an ED trip March 24 - April 2 (pick up date March 26) and would love to borrow/rent an SD card for the Nuvi. Please let me know if anyone has one available during that timeframe.

Thanks!


----------



## snyds (Oct 17, 2006)

I will be in Europe March 9th to 19th and would love to borrow an SD card for the Nuvi 350 or 360 (yet to purchase). I would be willing to pay a "rental fee" to use it that time. After that, I'd ship it back to you or on to the next fortunate EDer...

Thank you very much!

-Scott


----------



## bkirk (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi all, doing an ED for 4/22 - 4/30 and looking to rent an SD card for a 350. PM me if you have one and we can set something up.

Thanks


----------



## mwatkins (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

I also have a ED planned for May 30-June17 and would like to participate in the loaner program. If anyone has an SD for a Nuvi 350 available for those dates, please PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## 335Coupe07 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Need Europe SD card*

I have a Garmin ique 3600 that I got several years back. I love it, but don't have the European maps. Does anyone have the maps on SD or even CD that they could loan me? Will an SD card for a Nuvi work on the ique??

Thanks!


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello,

I also have a ED planned for May 29 - June 19 and would like to participate in the loaner program. If anyone has an SD for a Nuvi 350 available for those dates, please PM me. 

Thanks
David


----------



## guest0123 (Mar 4, 2007)

hi,
does anyone have an sd card to lend for june 23rd - 30th?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ArchinarIII (Aug 9, 2007)

I am going to Munich to pick up my 335 from November 22 to 27. I am interested in renting/buying a SD card for my Nuvi 650. Would someone who can help PM me? Thanks.


----------



## dk (Apr 6, 2006)

PM SENT



ArchinarIII said:


> I am going to Munich to pick up my 335 from November 22 to 27. I am interested in renting/buying a SD card for my Nuvi 650. Would someone who can help PM me? Thanks.


----------



## hammick (May 26, 2007)

Doesn't the City Navigator Europe have to be unlocked for the particulary unit? If so, how are people able to rent or borrow other's SD cards?

If they work I am interested in renting one for my 10-24-07 through 11-3-07 ED trip.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

SD Cards are NOT associated with specific units. It is the DVD that is tied to a maximum of two units.


----------



## hammick (May 26, 2007)

Skiddy said:


> SD Cards are NOT associated with specific units. It is the DVD that is tied to a maximum of two units.


Is there any way I can use the City Navigator ver 8 that comes with my Nuvi 360 for my Garmin 76cs? I don't think it comes with the DVD as it is built in.


----------



## fookie (May 30, 2003)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this, but I have a Garmin 2008 Map Update for the US available for sale ($50). The unlock code was never used. 

Mods: If this isn't the right place for this, please feel free to move.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

hammick said:


> Is there any way I can use the City Navigator ver 8 that comes with my Nuvi 360 for my Garmin 76cs? I don't think it comes with the DVD as it is built in.


Correct, the Nuvi comes with the maps preloaded however you should have also received a yellow piece of paper with the unlock codes on it. What I suggest is you call Garmin Tech Support and ask them if the 76CS is supported by the same maps in your Nuvi (I think they should) and then ask them for the DVD so you can use the maps on your 76CS.


----------



## XFOS (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi all, I'll have delivery Dec 04, do not have any GPS but considering a basic Garmin unit, the Nuvi 200W, probably will sell the unit after coming back home, I do not really need a GPS. 

If any one can lend\rent the Europe SD card please PM me. I assume the SD card works on all units that have a SD slot ?. 

Good luck to all !.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

XFOS said:


> Hi all, I'll have delivery Dec 04, do not have any GPS but considering a basic Garmin unit, the Nuvi 200W, probably will sell the unit after coming back home, I do not really need a GPS.
> 
> If any one can lend\rent the Europe SD card please PM me. I assume the SD card works on all units that have a SD slot ?.
> 
> Good luck to all !.


 PM sent


----------



## bb987 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a mid nov delivery and currently looking for a SD card with european map as well. Does the SD card work with any Nuvi unit? Please advise..thanks!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

bb987 said:


> I have a mid nov delivery and currently looking for a SD card with european map as well. Does the SD card work with any Nuvi unit? Please advise..thanks!


PM sent


----------



## brian24 (Aug 7, 2007)

Can anyone loan me a euro nav quickly? How much does it cost and who do I need to talk to? I am leaving november 14th from sf and I really need the euro dvd? Any help with this would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a Euro SD card available to lend but it does not cover all of Europe. It only covers Southern Germany (Bavaria), Switzerland, Austria and Northern Italy. Perfect if you're only visiting those areas. 
Just send me a PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Flyinfine (Sep 19, 2007)

*Nuvi 350 SD card for Europe/Germany*

I have an ED pickup on 12/12/07, looking for SD card for Europe/Germany to rent for my Nuvi 350.


----------



## amnesiac (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a v9 Europe Card (all of Europe) for rent. 

Send a PM if interested.


----------



## durochere (Nov 12, 2007)

*Nuvi 270*

I found a Nuvi 270 (US and European Maps) for US $332 at a web merchant. I will be at my ED in December. This is over $100 cheaper than the major electronic retailers. Seems like a good unit and a good deal. Anyone have and comments ?


----------



## Scott Ives (Sep 19, 2007)

Great minds think alike! I just purchase a Nuvi 370. As someone noted, the advantage of this over the BMW Nav system is that you can walk around with it! 
But I also would be worried about someone damaging my unit if I loaned it out. 
I purchased the unit just for my ED delivery next week! 
My new 335i will have the Nav. system, but my old car doesn't. I'm also the type of person that needs a Nav. system for life not just the car!  I think the only way the proposed loaner system could work is if the "loanee" put up a hefty deposit fee.

Scott in Washington, D.C.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

I just did the trip with my Garmin 670. It was AMAZING!


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a Garmin nuvi 650 and my ED trip is from December 16 to 25th. I am looking for a SD card with European maps. Please PM me if you have one available. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

gopctel said:


> I have a Garmin nuvi 650 and my ED trip is from December 16 to 25th. I am looking for a SD card with European maps. Please PM me if you have one available. Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## sadouglas (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking for a euro SD card for a new nuvi 360. 12/20/07-1/1/08 Thanks in advance! Please pm if you have one available.


----------



## dk (Apr 6, 2006)

sadouglas said:


> Looking for a euro SD card for a new nuvi 360. 12/20/07-1/1/08 Thanks in advance! Please pm if you have one available.


PM SENT


----------



## aqureshi (Oct 30, 2007)

For sure - this is a fabulous idea. Count me in for 12/25 - 1/7. My problem is my ED is 1/6 but I get to EU on 12/25 and will be getting lost all over the place with a Garmin. Please consider it.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

aqureshi said:


> For sure - this is a fabulous idea. Count me in for 12/25 - 1/7. My problem is my ED is 1/6 but I get to EU on 12/25 and will be getting lost all over the place with a Garmin. Please consider it.


Are you asking to rent an SD Card? If so, PM me and I'll be happy to help you out


----------



## jliu34740 (Nov 11, 2004)

jcatral14 said:


> I have a Euro SD card available to lend but it does not cover all of Europe. It only covers Southern Germany (Bavaria), Switzerland, Austria and Northern Italy. Perfect if you're only visiting those areas.
> Just send me a PM if interested. Thanks.


hi jcartral14;
I may be interested in renting your SD card for my ED. Those are exactly the countries I am thinking about visiting. I will send you a PM.


----------



## mlanin (Jul 9, 2007)

*Nuvi 270 Purchase Option*

I am here in Europe right now after picking up my 335i on 12/7 and driving all over Bavaria, down through Austria to Venice, and now in Florence. Before I left I purchased a Garmin Nuvi 270 from a guy online for $325 (http://stores.ebay.com/NEW-ITEMS-ONLY)--they now sell for $294 and includes maps of both the US and Europe. It has been a phenomenal! Immediately after leaving the Welt building, I pulled over and dropped the address of our hotel into it. It guided us onto the freeway and through city streets right to our hotel without a hitch. On one trip into the country to castle Neuschwanstein we needed gas--no problem, we just hit the button for closest gas stations and it led us right there.

One of the BIG benefits of this unit is that it is very compact and easily fits in the front pocket of your pants and runs on battery power when not plugged into your cars power socket (the charge lasted 2 days for me, turning it off and on to conserve power). You can then flip it into 'pedestrian' mode and use it to walk through cities--like confusing Venice! We would walk without the GPS, wherever the wind would blow us, for several hours. Then, when it came time to go home I would pop it out and guide us back in minutes (okay, I looked a little like Clark Griswold from National Lampoon's European Vacation, but for the piece of mind, I was willing to accept that!).

One drawback is that the voice only says "turn right at the next street", but does not say "turn right at Via Il Bargello street". In other words, the voice does not speak street names. No big deal if you ask me.


----------



## amnesiac (Jul 19, 2006)

IMO, the street-to-speech is mostly useless in Europe unless you have it in the same language, but then you need to know "turn right" is in German and Italian.

The speech engine says everything as if it were an american word, so instead of, say,
"In 300 meters, turn right on Knöbelstraße" (noo-bel-strah-suh)
you get
"In 300 meters, turn right on knobble strays"

Same goes for Italy. "Viale di Villa Grazioli" turns into "violay die villuh graz-aye-ool"

Rather comical especially with the American Female voice that has a southern twang, you can just pretend you have a Texan tour guide or something.

In any case:

*I have an ALL-EUROPE v9 card for rent, available immediately.*

PM me with requests. $30 includes shipping to your door.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

*Unlocking US navigation to be able to use Europe maps!!*

If anyone is interested you can pick up a US based gps device and unlock it to be able to use the European maps. It takes some researching and simple steps. You can get a Mitac Mio c220 or c230 for under $150 and load Europe maps for free. Last trip I got a built in GPs and I loved it but I don't see the sense of paying $1800 for nav. on a leased car that you cannot keep to use in other vehicles. This next trip I got me mitac Mio H610 handheld gps and I got the Europe maps downloaded into the SD card. I am still working on getting it to work 100% but I am missing one step. The unit has to be hacked/unlocked to read the Europe maps. If anyone is interested you can PM me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## elegant (May 28, 2007)

*Want To Buy: All Europe v9 Sim Card*

For someone who did a Euro Delivery and now doesn't need a Europe v9 all Europe Sim Card, and will sell it, please PM me or send me an email: [email protected]

Just bought a Garmin 650 and will be doing Euro Delivery in June. Thank you.


----------



## snyds (Oct 17, 2006)

My Garmin SD card (City Navigator Europe NT v9) is back with me so anyone who wants to rent it, please let me know and I will give you the details. I would also consider selling it.


----------



## johnjohnk (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking to rent a Garmin SD v9 for my nuvi 350. Leaving for ED 2/23/08. Please let me know if anyone has one available and the details.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

johnjohnk said:


> Looking to rent a Garmin SD v9 for my nuvi 350. Leaving for ED 2/23/08. Please let me know if anyone has one available and the details.


PM sent


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

I am looking for a Europe (germany, austria, italy, switzerland, france) map pack from May 18th until June 1st. This is for a Garmin Nuvi. Thanks!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

ucdbiendog said:


> I am looking for a Europe (germany, austria, italy, switzerland, france) map pack from May 18th until June 1st. This is for a Garmin Nuvi. Thanks!


I can accommodate you if you still need to borrow an SD Card. PM me.


----------



## jkjjpc (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm looking to rent a Garmin SD Card for my nuvi 680. I leave for Munich on March 19 and will return on March 27. Anyone able to help?

John


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

jkjjpc said:


> I'm looking to rent a Garmin SD Card for my nuvi 680. I leave for Munich on March 19 and will return on March 27. Anyone able to help?
> 
> John


PMed you.


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

*Hope it's ok to ask a question. . .*

We bought a Nuvi 360 for our trip. Does anyone know how far south the Alps sim card goes? Does it include Pisa? That is about how far south we are going and we just can't quite tell from the maps on the Garmin site if the info on the card extends quite that far. Maybe yes, maybe no.

Anybody know?


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking at the coverage area map Garmin shows, and comparing it with my complete European map in Bobcat/Mapsource, it appears to stop around a straight line across as far south as La Spezia, which if correct, would not include Pisa. I'm sure a quick call to Garmin would confirm one way or another.


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

*ED April 22-29*

I am leaving for our ED on April 22 (returning Apr 29) and would like to rent a Garmin card that includes maps of Germany and Austria. If anyone has one available, please send details. Thanks!


----------



## grabvivek (Nov 15, 2007)

*Need Europe maps for March ED*

Hello,
I am doing an ED on March 29th and planing to stay in Europe till April 8th. I am planning to buy a Garmin nuvi for the trip and loan Europe maps SD card from this forum. I am looking for Garmin Europe maps that would cover Germany, Austria, Switzerland and Italy. Could you please let me know if anybody is willing to loan one for me at a reasonable price ? I would prefer to have it ~March 21st or so and would return it immediately after my trip (~ April 10th).

As an added note, is anybody willing to loan their GPS device too along with Europe maps ?

Thanks in advance. Please feel free to PM me if you have Europe maps to lend me.

regards,
Vivek.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I bought the Nuvi 270 with NA and EU maps for my trip to EU. I would like extend the Nuvi 270 to those who do not have a GPS with EU maps while they are there. Anyone wanting to borrow it can pay me a small shipping (USPS priority mail) and handling fee via pal pay only. I won't get rich out of this deal, and it depends on your honesty to return it as well. PM me with with your need dates. 
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/compare.do?cID=134&compare=compare&compareProduct=9316

May 13-June 3, not available.


----------



## a2b (Apr 7, 2008)

*European SD card for nuvi 360*

I will need a European SD card to use with my nuvi 360 from 5/20 to 5/30. Is anyone able to rent me theirs? Please PM me with instructions. Thank you.:thumbup:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

a2b said:


> I will need a European SD card to use with my nuvi 360 from 5/20 to 5/30. Is anyone able to rent me theirs? Please PM me with instructions. Thank you.:thumbup:


PM Sent


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Skiddy:

Do you know if you can pre-load destinations into the 360? Do I need to use the POI loader?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

ivorygorgon said:


> Hey Skiddy:
> 
> Do you know if you can pre-load destinations into the 360?


Yes you can, but NOT actual routes i.e. directions from A to B



ivorygorgon said:


> Do I need to use the POI loader?


The answer is YES and NO.

With the Euro Maps loaded you can use the touch screen to scroll/move to the place you want and then save save it. That waypoint will be stored in your "Favorites".

If you use the POI Loader you'll need to create a file (csv or gpx depending on the tool you use) that is then loaded into the unit. This will appear under "Extras -> Custom POI's".


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Skiddy for the reply, but let me refine my question.

I am still in the US and want to preload some favorites (Harms, hotels, a museum, etc.). When I try to load them, and I freely admit I am a noob at this, it tries to search for a route and gets confused because of the ocean (I think). Can you give me a pointer as to how to load these without it trying to calculate a route.

Thanks for your help and sorry to have so many questions.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

ivorygorgon said:


> Thanks Skiddy for the reply, but let me refine my question.
> 
> I am still in the US and want to preload some favorites (Harms, hotels, a museum, etc.). When I try to load them, and I freely admit I am a noob at this, it tries to search for a route and gets confused because of the ocean (I think). Can you give me a pointer as to how to load these without it trying to calculate a route.
> 
> Thanks for your help and sorry to have so many questions.


OK, so let me see if I can answer your question:

The POI's you want to load should be in a file (either a text .csv or a .gpi/gpx) dependent on the tool you've used to create the POI's in the first place.

With the file(s), you can then use the POI Loader to add those to your Garmin 360. Using the POI Loader puts them in the Custom POI's section under WHERE TO > EXTRAS > CUSTOM POI'S

Once they are loaded much of what you are able to do at this point is dependent on if you have the Europe Maps loaded or not.

With NO Europe Maps loaded, you can't do anything at this point, you cant see the POI's or route to them so you can't really validate that they are there other than assume the validation from the POI Loader.

If you have the Europe Maps loaded then you can go to VIEW MAP and then using the + and -, zoom out so as the whole USA is visible, and then use the touch screen to scroll the map across until you get to Europe, zoom back in again at the desired point, and then press "Set Loc." From there, you can then go back to WHERE TO > EXTRAS > CUSTOM POI'S and then select a POI. From there you can either creat a dummy route from you newly set location to the POI or just press "Map" which will show it.

This doc might help you visualize some of what I've described. I give this to everyone that rents my SD Card. I also have POI files that are offered up to renters that have all the common places that ED'ers might need. HARMS, Welt, Hotels, pubs, etc.

Let know if this helps or if you have any other questions.


----------



## jose100fires (Mar 30, 2008)

*Euro SD card for Nuvi 760*

Hello all,

Doing a ED July 1 to 14, anyone out there have the SD europe card available for rental?

Thanks

Jose


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking to renta SD Card for my Nuvi 350. Can't wait to take my ED on 5/23. I fly out on the 19th - It's going to nearly kill me to be in Munich without my car. 5/29.

Thanks!


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

yukstah said:


> Looking to renta SD Card for my Nuvi 350. Can't wait to take my ED on 5/23. I fly out on the 19th - It's going to nearly kill me to be in Munich without my car. 5/29.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## prospector (Feb 18, 2008)

Flying to Munich 6/6 returning 6/15 -- anyone have a loaner/rental unit and maps?


----------



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello All - I am in San Francisco CA and am looking for a GPS with EU maps. Can someone loan it to me? I need it before May 14th and will be able to return it after May 27th 2008. Please PM me the details (how you want to do it, cost etc)

Also I have a Garmin nuvi 650 so if someone has a SD card with EU maps loaded I can utilize that for my EU delivery. Again please PM me the details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bump*



piyu7444 said:


> Hello All - I am in San Francisco CA and am looking for a GPS with EU maps. Can someone loan it to me? I need it before May 14th and will be able to return it after May 27th 2008. Please PM me the details (how you want to do it, cost etc)
> 
> Also I have a Garmin nuvi 650 so if someone has a SD card with EU maps loaded I can utilize that for my EU delivery. Again please PM me the details.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


BUMP

Help

BUMP


----------



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bumpbump Bump*



piyu7444 said:


> BUMP
> 
> Help
> 
> BUMP


BUMPBUMP BUMP

Running out of time - looks like I will have to buy a new one....


----------



## prospector (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd like to borrow European maps for a Garmin nuvi 750, from 6/6 to 6/15. Can anyone help?


----------



## texrussell (May 1, 2008)

Looking to rent a SD Card for my Nuvi 250W. Departing on 5/16 and returning on 5/26. Would really love to have nav for my drive through Europe. 

Thanks!


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

*City Navigator - All Europe Avail.*

Please PM me if you are interested.

In addition, if anyone here can recommend a rate and system, I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

*SD Card joyously needed*

I will need a European SD card to use with my nuvi 350 from 7/28 to 8/11. Is anyone able to rent me theirs? Please PM me with instructions. Thank you.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

Leaving for Bavaria, Germany tomorrow and here is how I use my NUVI 370.

My advice is to forget POI utilities installed on a particular computer. With wordpad, I open the "current.gpx" file located in "e:\garmin\gpx\" directory and work with a copy. You can edit the POI directly. Beware of irregular characters or names too long because it won't tell you that it just disappeared. It works with coordinates. GPX is a derivative of XML coding. It doesn't look cute but it is universal and you can feed it from any internet computer in the world.

How to feed it was the real challenge. After having tried http://maps.live.com that export in GPX format and played with google earth, I chose http://maps.google.com used with the gmaptogpx online web converter.

http://www.elsewhere.org/journal/gmaptogpx/

Here is an extract of my POI file



> < wpt lat ="48.782892" lon ="11.414550">
> < name>AUDI Museum< /name>
> < cmt>85045 Ingolstadt, Germany< /cmt>
> < sym>Waypoint< /sym>
> ...


I added spaces so XML/GPX tags would show above... otherwise they won't.

Easy to understand, edit and source from anywhere, it ROCKS! :thumbup:

If you are zealous enough, you can create your actual map with 
http://www.geovative.com/GeoTours

but a lot of effort for not much in the end.


----------



## niblickster (May 19, 2008)

I picked up my 535xi on Dec 2008 at the new BMW Welt in Munich. I do not understand why anyone would not get the Nav system with a new car. The Nav system guided us through Europe flawlessly and re-routed us around traffic problems. BMW requires purchase of the DVD for $165. I would be happy to sell for $125. [email protected].

Euro delivery is the best! I did 4000 miles in 4 weeks and had the trip of a lifetime.


----------

